# audyssey worth it?



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am completing my DIY surround system, and will be getting a new receiver soon. I have digital cable, and an upconverting dvd (no blu-ray yet) that both use hdmi cables. My tv only has one hdmi input, so switching is a must. Running seperate opticals is no big deal if the receiver is only pass thru. I need to know if audyssey should be on my feature list. And which version. EQ2 or Multi EQ. I have no test equipment at all right now. I will be buying refurb, and only have about 300 or so to spend. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Audyssey can in some cases be helpful. I would recommend it if I could afford a receiver with it, but only the most recent version of MultEQ. I do not believe you will get that with $300, but I could be wrong. :huh:


----------



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

After some research, it looks like a lower line denon would be my only option with the multi eq. The 1708 or 1908.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And neither of those are what you get in the more expensive upper end receivers they offer.


----------



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

Being on a budget stinks! Maybe I should just save a little longer for an Onkyo 705.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

$300 is not enough to get even a good used receiver IMO. If your budget can't go up above $500-600 then Audyssey shouldn't be on your list of must haves. If you were looking at the Onkyo 605, that's not a bad receiver, but the 705 will also give you THX Select2 and an extra HDMI input which could come in handy. I'd wait and save an extra $200, you'll probably end up regretting it if you don't. That's part of the A/V addiction. I think www.accessories4less.com has the 705 refurbished for a good price.


----------



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

I think you are right. I think the 705 is realistic for me, just gonna take a while longer. Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Audiogon could be your friend... keep a check on it. At the moment an Onkyo 805 is there for $570.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

audyssey, Is one of the best investments I have made yet (denon 2808). I would at least get the onkyo 805.....well worth 600.00 shipped.


----------

